# ***Johnny Ludden will answer your questions***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnny Ludden of the San Antonio Express-News has agreed to answer your questions about the Spurs. Post them here.

Have questions about other teams? Click on the name of the staff writer and go post them there! 



Israel Gutierrez of the Miami Herald Miami

Joe Juliano a staff writer from the Philadelphia Inquirer Philadelphia

Mike McGraw of the Chicago Daily Herald Chicago

Perry Farrell of the Detroit Free Press Detroit

Sekou Smith of the Indianapolis Star Indiana

Michael Wells of the Pioneer Press.Com Minnesotta

Jonathan Feigen of the Houston Chronicle Houston

Jason Quick of The Oregonian Portland

Stever Fisher of DallasBasketball.com Dallas


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

How much improvement do you expect out of Parker this year? Is he ready to make the jump into the upper echelon of point guards (IE all-star level), or is he still not quite there yet?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

How do you expect Duncan's game to be changed doing from playing witha stopper in The Admiral, to a more of a scorer with some defnesive problems in Rasho?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What kind a role do you see Hedo Turkoglu playing this year? Any chance he forces his way into the starting lineup?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Why do you think Popovich has repeatedly made public statements about the immaturity shown by Parker during the offseason when the spurs were wooing Kidd? Shouldn't this have been an internal matter? Would this motivate Parker to play even better this year or is it a non-issue ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who is going to replace Action Jackson as the perimeter playmaker? Manu is the obvious choice, but I don't see Manu taking that role just yet.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

What is the chance that Alex Garcia stay on the roster until the end of the season? How much playing time do you think he will see?


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

What do you see of Luis Scola and Robertas J.?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> questions sent




I resent the request for questions to be answered. Only three newspaper reporters were late. 

11/22/2003


----------

